

GVIM+IPython with Conque plug-in - ez77
http://pycloud.blogspot.com/2010/04/gvimipython-with-conque-plug-in.html

======
urlwolf
ncurses supported... will this work with bpython? A pity I moved away from vim
recently.

~~~
sophacles
Doubly cool would be if there was a bpython extension that allowed for "send
code back to vim". Currently it allows saving code run in the repl, so this
might be pretty easy.

